# Endometriosis and polycystic ovary, 1st cycle of Clomid



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone

I'm very new to this and I've been reading lots of messages but I can't see 
any advice for anyone who has both endo & pco?

I've had endo since I was a teenager and had many laparoscopy's to remove it.
I have been TTC for over a year and I'm on my 1st cycle of clomid. On the scan to see
If the clomid was working I was told my left ovary is polycystic too.

What I'm hoping to find by posting on here is people who suffer both with pco & endo 
And have still managed to conceive I guess I'm looking for some hope to cling to? 

Clomid is horrible! I'm in a lot of pain but I was told it was working. I had 10 follicles on the right
Side and 1 follicle on the left. I don't know anything about the sizes or maturity of the follicles but 
As I was advised to proceed with trying I'm guessing they were not all ready to release!

It would be great to here from anyone who is in a similar situation or someone who has overcome the 
Odds and beat the endo & pco.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

I was diagnosed with PCOS after i had my twins,2 scans same diagnosis each time ( a few years between each scan)
Few years later i had a lap for endometriosis too.

I was on dianette to treat both for several years.

Came off it to ttc,was old the endo could come back.

Was also told it was something of a miracle by the scanographer who diagnosed the PCOS that id had twins naturally.She said i had classic PCOS on both ovaries.

However,since that time,i was sent for a scan or two when we didn't get pregnant after a while.Both internal.

The scanographer then said no signs of PCOS on either ovary.

So its something of an oddity because Ive been treated for pcos for years but then its supposed to be an impossibility for pcos to dissapear on your ovaries.

so I'm not sure ,really not sure at all.but what i can say is up until a few months ago,i was viewed as a woman with pcos on both ovaries and endometriosis which had been cleaned out with laproscopic surgery and no confirmation as to whether the endo had returned because id been off dianette for over a year or what.

I can say for sure Ive got pcos symptoms,cant say if the dianette and surgery combined halted the endo and that in spite of 21 day bloods always coming back as fine (Ive had 2 of those done),my specialist put me on clomid and I'm in the 2ww after the first round of it.and that clomid appears to have gotten rid of the bleeding i would have from cd17 to cd30-32.


----------



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply. It's so positive to hear that against the odds you have conceived & naturally too!!! I'm sorry to hear how you've struggled but it sounds like against the odds you are very fertile.

It's very comforting to know that pco can correct its self! Your message was really positive and does give  me hope.

I was wondering wether you had lost any weight between being diagnosed with pco and then the scan where they had cleared? My BMI is 29.1 and I know I need to loose some weight but I was wondering if that had made any difference to you?


----------



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Also sorry, I forgot to ask, how have you got on with the clomid? It's made me really rough, could barely walk cd11 & cd12, nasty tablets! Headaches and terrible pelvic pain. X


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

with weight its the opposite for me.I have most definitely gotten a few dress sizes bigger from when diagnosed.

When i first started taking Clomid i was all over the place with moods.

I noticed at around the time you'd ovulate if you had a 28 day regular cycle- i had this weird feeling like my womb was pumped full of air,like a sort of pressure pushing outwards.Never had that before.

Then nothing until around a week after maybe cd 20-ish when i started with real intense pre AF cramps which lasted until id say cd 29.

I'm on cd30 now,neg pregnancy tests for the last few days.

Id say the clomid has definitely "done" something.I cant say i know i was having ovulation issues,but my specialist prescribed it so i have to believe he did it for a good reason (not sure what it was though), and the really early bleeding id been getting that would last for like 10 days or more,this is the first time in a few months i haven't had that and its actually the longest Ive gone (now on cd30) without getting AF for even longer.

When i came off dianette my AF for the first 6 months was regular as clockwork,then just went crazy.This time last year to the month i was certain i was pregnant.late AF.I wasn't.

This time although its later than the last few months i know a year ago it was late too and always negative when i tested,came eventually at cd36 or cd38 so i cant get excited because i don't really have a regular time for AF it has been a couple of months one way then maybe a couple of months change and so on.

Someone said clomid can regulate AF and thats what I'm hoping for here and it certainly looks like it has this month or at least its stopped the really early bleeding.

I did have a false sense of fertility bravado when i found out about the pcos and endo.But after a while i lost that because i just never have gotten pregnant in almost 2 years of ttc.

I really don't know how it all works.

I do remember its not always the case that pcos can affect fertility,i know its not uncommon but not everyone with pcos has the ttc issues .

what I'm not sure about is if that can change.Like if you may not have had your fertility affected in your early life,but that PCOS can develop or worsen at some stage and then you do find you've got fertility issues.

I was thrown for a loop when the scanographer told us no ovarian cysts on either ovary.

I still have the symptoms i always had of pcos.

we have been given 4 cycles on clomid then my OH said he read on the consultants computer screen with our notes on it,that we were good candidate's for IVF so i guess thats what would be next if no pregnancy after 4 rounds on clomid.


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know if this helps,but i have an 18 yr old also conceived naturally.And i had a m/c in my early 20's and was pregnant in early 30's too but it didn't work out.

None of them happened while "trying" as such.so until the last few years ttc was never something i  had done.It does seem to me that it shows you can be pregnant with pcos and endo,but id also have to admit that i do now know what its like to struggle to conceive too.

I think with pcos its about regulating ovulation.I'm not so keen on the ovulation tests and i think had i been aware of pcos in my earlier years i would have pushed for sans for a few consecutive months to get a read on if i ovulated regularly and at the same sort of intervals.

The thing is some Dr's are really unhelpful not all but some of them are and it can be a struggle to have them refer you for some simple diagnostic tests that would confirm or evaluate your ovulation and put you in the picture.

I know the first round of clomid 21 day bloods came back fine for me  which was the only way i was going to know if it was doing anything effective with that and i was going crazy before i got the 21 day bloods back wondering if it was all a waste of time me taking this drug.

I hope you can either by scan or blood test,get some info on what the clomid is doing for you.I know it made me feel a billion times less angsty when i got my bloods back


----------



## Purple kitty (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooh this is exciting that you are day 30!! I have my fingers & toes crossed for you! Do let me know how you get on if you can.

I've spent all those years being careful & so afraid of falling pregnant with the wrong person, its almost ironic that now I'm married, settled and happy we are having so much trouble.

I bought some clear blue digital ovulation tests today and I got a smiley face  which is fantastic!!!! My day 21 blood test is on 25 th of march. Every day 21 test I've had has always come back low, very low as in 0.10. So it will be interesting to see what this blood test will come back with?!?

That's interesting what you said about the weight. The lady doing my cd11 scan made me feel like I must loose weight immediately or I will loose my right ovary too! It was pretty stressful.

I've always had the symptoms of pcos & my older sister has it but I was told by GP that from the blood tests we could out rule it. It was only on Friday on cd11 scan that they discovered the pcos. I was devastated. As if there's not enough to deal with when you already have endo!!!

I'm experiencing the "pumped up air" feeling that you were describing. My insides feel heavy and my back has terrible cramps. I don't think I want to do more than 3 cycles of this!

Dianette did not agree with me at all! I think I would be in prison for murder now if I'd carried on taking it! My mood swings were uncontrollable and I'm naturally a placid person. I took lo-eostrin 20mg for about 8 years and it did the trick of holding back the endo symptoms for a long time. Without thinking of the consequences I stopped the pill two years ago so that I would have a settled cycle ready to have a baby a year ago. BIG mistake! The year I thought I was letting everything settle let the endo grow back and I believe it's where the pcos has come from.

Did you have a day 11 scan to check the follicles? I'm curious as to how many follicles you had? 

I've got high hopes for you! Especially because you haven't gone this long before without af! X


----------



## Seraphim (Nov 11, 2012)

I think its unfair for anyone to tell you (like its an absolute fact) that you gaining weight will give you pcos on an ovary which shows no signs of it.

Ive seen reports where its said medical view is divided as to whether weight gain worsens pcos or pcos getting worse,makes you gain weight.

It just sounds like whoever told you that -I'm sure with good intentions_ was being a little insensitive.Its almost like guilt tripping you into losing weight when its already tough dealing with fertility issues.

Its possible to conceive with pcos and endo,what I would say is especially with the symptoms of pcos- you can come across this ignorant attitude from some people involved with your care when dealing with fertility stuff.

Its not uncommon to simply be told- lose weight,when its not understood that weight fluctuations aren't because you are continuously eating but because of insulin resistance (if I remember rightly).

I know i can put on weight at an alarming rate without "over eating".For me,to eat 3 meals a day-normal every day meals makes me gain and gain and gain weight.

Its difficult to resist crash dieting when Dr's say things like-you need to lose X amount of weight before we will do this fertility treatment or prescribe this medicine to help you.

All I can say is you can only ever do your best in the situation you are in and my heart goes out to you reading about medical staff coming out with things like that


----------

